# tenoned miter joint



## Ange (Oct 3, 2011)

does anyone know or remember a "tenoned" miter joint i'm not sure if it was featured here or if i found it somewhere else, but i'd like to try it on a folded slab table, the joint in question has "teeth" or tenons that interrupt the miter along it's length and fit into mortises on the opposite side. I just built a smaller folded slab table and used hidden spline + dovetails in the miters after assembly but would like to try something different on the next. (hopfully you guys know what i'm talking about?)

thanks-
ange


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Ange said:


> does anyone know or remember a "tenoned" miter joint i'm not sure if it was featured here or if i found it somewhere else, but i'd like to try it on a folded slab table, the joint in question has "teeth" or tenons that interrupt the miter along it's length and fit into mortises on the opposite side. I just built a smaller folded slab table and used hidden spline + dovetails in the miters after assembly but would like to try something different on the next. (hopfully you guys know what i'm talking about?)
> 
> thanks-
> ange


Hi Ange - not sure whether you are talking about a miter on the flat, like on a picture frame, or one on the corner of a box. 
You may be thinking of a lock miter:




:smile:


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

There is an excellent video here of how it is done:
http://wnwoodworkingschool.com/mitered-mortise-tenon-joint-with-yeung-chan/


----------



## hillpanther (Jun 24, 2012)

making mitre mortise and tenon is little tricky.once i will get my new dewalt fixed base router from USA i will do demo on my hybrid pantorouter.i m sure it would be as easy as i made 



with one setup on my hybrid pantorouter


----------

